# Vappower



## andro (25/5/15)

does anybody know them ?
https://www.fasttech.com/product/1912401-authentic-vappower-imr18650-3-7v-2500mah

i ve got 2 and wanna use it in a reo , just want to be sure is safe 
( got them because i like the look of it and normally use at around 1 ohm)


----------



## BigAnt (25/5/15)

andro said:


> does anybody know them ?
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/1912401-authentic-vappower-imr18650-3-7v-2500mah
> 
> i ve got 2 and wanna use it in a reo , just want to be sure is safe
> ( got them because i like the look of it and normally use at around 1 ohm)


Been using mine for a month now and I cant fault them. I cant speak to the true 35amp but they do kick harder than most of the others I have tested.


----------



## DoubleD (25/5/15)

andro said:


> does anybody know them ?
> https://www.fasttech.com/product/1912401-authentic-vappower-imr18650-3-7v-2500mah
> 
> i ve got 2 and wanna use it in a reo , just want to be sure is safe
> ( got them because i like the look of it and normally use at around 1 ohm)



Some suggested it is a re wrapped LG HE2 - https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/vappower-18650.616620/


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

At 1 ohm they will be just fine @andro. I'm using these Vappower 18350s to power a 0.7 ohm dual coil dripper, they don't even get warm.


----------



## andro (25/5/15)

thanks everybody

Reactions: Like 1


----------

